# Why do people post problems on the Apple Rumours thread?



## Rhisiart (Jan 23, 2011)

Is it because it is at the top and therefore the first thread people go for?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 23, 2011)

Or because they are read more often, and some think no matter what their post/question/opinion is it's important enough to go to that section?


----------



## icemanjc (Feb 23, 2011)

I guess it's all those people who are just googling around and happen to come by this site. They think their question is of the highest importance and needs to be answered right away. Therefore, they do not really read anything on the site and post in whatever forum is the easiest. Which just happens to be the first forum, the Apple Rumors forum.

At least that's my perspective of the situation. I also see one time posters who post the most ridiculous replies all over the forums. Some things you can just never understand...


----------



## wbala4 (May 9, 2011)

i agree with you.since it is first thread people go for it.


----------

